# half a cariba!!!!



## joe millionare (May 9, 2003)

one of my cariba has lost its tail, and some of its body about half way through the anal fin. is there any thing that i can do to help this fish survive? he cant even swim horizontal. he just bobs vertically. any help guys?!!!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Damn that messed up. Do you have any pics of it? I'm just trying to picture it. I really don't think it will survive, especially if it can't even swim upright. I'd say put it oult of it's misery. Sorry about that man.


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

let him die dude....he cant survive like that..atleast i dont think he can


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

isolate hinm fromt he others for now... if you ahve a tank.. if you don't,. put something up to divide the space so he can recuperate!!! good luck!


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Oh damn thats shitty to hear... I dun think isolating him will work he sounds really messed up!!!


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

sorry to hear that man... do whatever you can to help it, even if you're not sure it will work.


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

that sounds bad m8, i would isolate him, im not sure if it will grow back, once it is past the fin and to the body of the fish, i dont know if it grows back after that point.


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

i have a half eaten rb that has no body after its dorsal fin. I isolated it from the cariba and it's been like that for nearly a month. It still eats but its body doesn't seem to be growing back and it has now got skin over the place where the rest of the body use to be. But now i'm thinking to put it out of its misery, scene as though it looks like its going to stay like that with now.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

moved*


----------



## water boy (Jan 15, 2004)

That really sucks man, i did a lil research and it seems that nothing but fins grow back, and if i understood this rite a little bit of his spine would have been eatin, spins dont grow back... sry man


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

yeah, waterboy is right, once anything past the fin is gone it won't regenerate. sorry man.


----------

